# Paolini. Cocaine.



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

post here.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Not sure about the no-performance-improvement claim as it certainly is a stimulant. It would also help you drop weight, but my guess this is a recreational, not performance enhancing positive. Is he snorting it off the podium girls t*ts?


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Who does he think he is, the Pope?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

and his legend grows.










edit:


> ”I do not know what to say, I'm stunned. I did not take cocaine, let's see the B-sample."


Maybe no drama after all.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

It's kind of refreshing to not hear a stupid excuse for once. It sounds like he will be done for good if the B-sample is positive. Too bad, he is fun to watch and this year's Gent-Wevelgem was an awesome race.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

DrSmile said:


> Not sure about the no-performance-improvement claim as it certainly is a stimulant. It would also help you drop weight, but my guess this is a recreational, not performance enhancing positive. Is he snorting it off the podium girls t*ts?


I think the high is too short to give anyone much of a boost, and it's not easy to "re-up" during a stage. Not like popping a time release capsule of speed, and sneaking another one later on.


----------



## Sumguy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

What an absolutely awesome photo.


----------



## bluelena69 (Apr 19, 2005)

I've done plenty of cocaine in my younger years. I can tell you with quite a bit of confidence that it's not much of a performance-enhancing drug. It would also be about the worst possible way to lose weight. Only those who go on extended binges over and over ever lose any weight. As such, either this is a false positive or he did a little doo doo in a nightclub in the days leading up to the Tour. 

I think this could very well be a false positive. Many natural things, such as supplements could lead to a false positive for the same metabolite. In fact, I haven't touched cocaine or anything like it in years and I had a false positive on an annual screen not long ago. It was pretty easy to identify the source and explain it away. I had taken a natural supplement to treat minor depression.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

Pot Belge perhaps?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The other stuff in pot belge would have shown up.

Hope it was a false positive.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I shaved off my Paolini-inspired beard the other day when I heard. Actually, I grew it because I'm being lazy on vacation, but still...

Unusual in-competition positive these days, though.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Alaska Mike said:


> I shaved off my Paolini-inspired beard the other day when I heard. Actually, I grew it because I'm being lazy on vacation, but still...
> 
> Unusual in-competition positive these days, though.


He was tested after stage 3, I think. He probably did a little pre-Tour partying and gambled that it would be out of his system by the first time he was tested. Coke doesn't stay in your system very long.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

mpre53 said:


> He was tested after stage 3, I think. He probably did a little pre-Tour partying and gambled that it would be out of his system by the first time he was tested. Coke doesn't stay in your system very long.


stay four. snorting coke basically after the team presentation is really in Tiernan-Locke territory.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Who snorts coke just prior to a big event? 

Isn't doing coke the opposite of resting?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Hookers and Blow


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

here is no better hangover remedy, excepting more drinking.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I've done my fair share of coke and believe me, the last thing I'd want to do after sucking down a rail is ride my bike. It's been many years and I'm afraid I'd suffer a major heart attack trying it these days. How high does a heart rate monitor go anyway?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

After a night of drinking, I'd jump start my morning soccer match with a couple of lines. Worked for me. That was a long time ago.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

David Loving said:


> here is no better hangover remedy, excepting more drinking.


This!


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

I dunno, after riding the bike for a hundred miles, a hit of coke would make that last climb go mo betta!

Hit of coke makes you feel like a new man, problem is the first thing a new man wants is another hit.

Seriously, I really can't see any modern pros doing coke. Not that they're such clean athletes, but there are too many other better drugs out there for stimulating the sympathetics.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

How long does a B sample test take?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

mpre53 said:


> I think the high is too short to give anyone much of a boost, and it's not easy to "re-up" during a stage. Not like popping a time release capsule of speed, and sneaking another one later on.


Read stories of the tour when Jaques Anquentil was winning. In his stories he tells of his muset bag having finish bottles with cocaine in the water. They would also use pill packs of amphetamines to take just prior to the finish. Not a big secret, and he wrote about it openly. Odd they aren't going after his records BTW. Seems like it would be a decent additive to put in a bottle or two within 50km of the finish to give you a little boost before the finish.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)




----------



## bluelena69 (Apr 19, 2005)

The effects of ingesting coke orally are little more than a crazy case of the shits. It is snorted because the membranes in the nasal passages facilitate quick absorption directly into the bloodstream. Anquetil was maybe putting amphetamines in his water but I doubt coke. If so, he would spent more time making muddy water than riding.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Doing lines off a podium girl's teats.


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

Boonen liked and used cocaine, and by word of mouth, still is using (offs-eason though). But in competition??? don't think he is that foolish this late in his career. One does have to wonder this though: giving the fact that cocoa leaves are chewed year round for decades by other indigenous people of the world, makes one wonder if the active ingredient is in fact not less harmful than say, nicotene or caffeine or alcohol, that is considered acceptable by most people & authorities. Not endorsing people doing lines every day, just wondering outloud at the silliness and fickle nature of our society in determining what is taboo and what is not. Does cocaine induce performance enhancements in endurance sports?...we need someone to test this out. Where's those crazy British or French reporters when you need them to do this?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

BelgianHammer said:


> Boonen liked and used cocaine, and by word of mouth, still is using (offs-eason though). But in competition??? don't think he is that foolish this late in his career. One does have to wonder this though: giving the fact that cocoa leaves are chewed year round for decades by other indigenous people of the world, makes one wonder if the active ingredient is in fact not less harmful than say, nicotene or caffeine or alcohol, that is considered acceptable by most people & authorities. Not endorsing people doing lines every day, just wondering outloud at the silliness and fickle nature of our society in determining what is taboo and what is not. Does cocaine induce performance enhancements in endurance sports?...we need someone to test this out. Where's those crazy British or French reporters when you need them to do this?


 I know that it is believed, don't know that it is true, that chewing coca leaves makes working in the high altitudes easier... Don't know about the refined drug?


----------



## bluelena69 (Apr 19, 2005)

Chewing coca leaves helps one adjust to altitude. In fact, the current Pope requested a coca leaf tea en route, on the plane to the Andes recently. It's something that is served on many South American airlines. Apparently, he did so following custom practiced by many travellers- including previous Popes.

That said drinking coca tea or chewing the leaves does not induce the euphoria obtained from cocaine. There simply isn't enough of the targeted chemical metabolite in coca by itself. Cocaine itself is a product of chemical process whereas the euphoria-producing product is extracted from a boat-load of coca leaves.

Cocaine in its extracted form does little more than jack up the heart rate while making one more talkative and anxious. After about 10 minutes, the come-down sets in, leading to paranoia and craving for more.


----------



## bluelena69 (Apr 19, 2005)

PBL450 said:


> I know that it is believed, don't know that it is true, that chewing coca leaves makes working in the high altitudes easier... Don't know about the refined drug?


There is no performance-enhancing potential, whatsoever , for a cyclist unless one is in a contest to see who can have a heart attack the quickest.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

She told don't worry about it...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Is that an update on the B sample?


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

chewing coca leaves enmass and doing phat fluffy lines off the asses of tranny hookers in milan are two different things....







yeah....training high in the mtns of Peru while chewing coca leaves sounds awfully romantic.....its aint whats happening cowboy.....just sayin.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

the other juicy one....gets you salivating huh?


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

BelgianHammer said:


> Boonen liked and used cocaine, and by word of mouth, still is using (offs-eason though). But in competition??? don't think he is that foolish this late in his career. One does have to wonder this though: giving the fact that cocoa leaves are chewed year round for decades by other indigenous people of the world, makes one wonder if the active ingredient is in fact not less harmful than say, nicotene or caffeine or alcohol, that is considered acceptable by most people & authorities. Not endorsing people doing lines every day, just wondering outloud at the silliness and fickle nature of our society in determining what is taboo and what is not. Does cocaine induce performance enhancements in endurance sports?...we need someone to test this out. Where's those crazy British or French reporters when you need them to do this?


In truth the leaves would probably be a better PED.... chewing them is a lot like drinking a nicely potent coffee... it doesnt bang you over the head and then run down the street.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Are you offering us leaves?


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> Are you offering us leaves?


Dude, I had leaves, I'd be a chewin' and a chewin' till they were all gone.
The worst thing is the lumps of ash you have to chew with them to make the uh, ingredients work.
Market in Bolivia once I bought a kilo of them, five sticks of dynamite, some blasting caps and two liters of moonshine.
$7 and I was set for the weekend.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't be a holdout. If you've got any leaves left you have to tell us.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> She told don't worry about it...


Thanks for that link. I have never heard of those guys. That is some cool sh!t. Their "Rule The World" video was amazing. I told my band about them and sent them the link too.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

thumper8888 said:


> In truth the leaves would probably be a better PED.... chewing them is a lot like drinking a nicely potent coffee... it doesnt bang you over the head and then run down the street.



.....all i can say is ill give you a slight head start if i evah run out of my Coles Coffee beans in eh AM......run wabbit, run.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Rokh Hard said:


> .....all i can say is ill give you a slight head start if i evah run out of my Coles Coffee beans in eh AM......run wabbit, run.


Coffee is really a better PED than probably 75 percent of the BS these idiots keep getting caught with. Of course, they're probably doing up caffeine too. No T's uncrossed among those wheezing packs of 200 asthmatics.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> Don't be a holdout. If you've got any leaves left you have to tell us.


Clearly the C word in the topic header has attracted the wrong element to this forum. heh heh heh.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

thumper8888 said:


> Clearly the C word in the topic header has attracted the wrong element to this forum. heh heh heh.



"C word" = COFFEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Paolini admits to cocaine use and sleeping tablet addiction | Cyclingnews.com

So yeah, he did it, he was on the coke. He seems to be doing much better now though.



> “It all started with sleeping pills, whose main active ingredient is benzodiazepine [a class of psychoactive drug that can alter brain function –ed]. But this creates an addiction,” he explained. “I needed a good night's rest to meet the physical and mental effort the next day. I started in 2004 when my brother died. The real problem is everyday life. There are big problems and smaller, but it all adds to this very stressful sport. Mentally, it affects you a lot. It's at the time you start taking the substance, and that is sad. These errors led me to cocaine.
> 
> “The worst occurs at night when benzodiazepine gains power I lose lucidity. And then came the cocaine. For me, it was inevitable. I did it almost without realizing it. I was alone that night, I was alone during the two weeks of training in the mountains in mid-June, before the Tour, when I took cocaine. And I cannot forgive myself. I am a husband, father, and a prominent sportsman, I had to be an example, I betrayed a generation that believed in me. This is what hurts me.”


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow. The fact that he admitted to the bennies without having been caught makes me believe what he is saying now. Too bad he didn't come clean right when he got busted.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

MMsRepBike said:


> She told don't worry about it...


sad they turned on the pitch correction halfway through. I hate auto tune


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Benzos: acceptable because Rx*



Local Hero said:


> Wow. The fact that he admitted to the bennies without having been caught makes me believe what he is saying now. Too bad he didn't come clean right when he got busted.


the benzos are definitely not performance-enhancing, plus they are prescription, so no great shame in that.


----------

